# Origin of TSD Weapons Hyungs



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2007)

Most TSD organizations have weapons hyungs as part of their curriculum.  Where did these come from?  Do you know the history and lineage behind your weapons hyung?  If so, what is it?  If not, why not?


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 14, 2007)

The US Soo Bahk Do Federation is strictly weaponless in terms of weapons weilding, but there is a defense portion.

I was under the impression that the Korean weapons Hyung and techniques were borrowed largely from the other cultures, just as most of the other hyung, although I look forward to this conversation, being involved in Gumdo.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 14, 2007)

We have bong hyung, but as to their origin, I can't say. Passed down from some tradition, I'd guess.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't say myself, as my instructor here in Korea does not teach weapons, mainly as we are here for only a year. Not sure if he has ever taught them or learned them himself. I am interested as well b/c I would like to learn at least one weapon one day.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 15, 2007)

Some of our weapon Hyung are from the WTSDA, If memory serves they were  created by GM Shin and some of his students. We practice a couple of sword forms that are a mix of techniques found in the WTSDA and Kuk Sool won hyung. Two chuck forms that were made up by one of the Masters of my old org and one Bong form which ive been told is of Okinawan origin.

All our weapon Hyung are recent and dont have much in the way of history. I imagine they were designed with competition in mind as opposed to combat.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 15, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> All our weapon Hyung are recent and dont have much in the way of history. I imagine they were designed with competition in mind as opposed to combat.



I'd assume that was true of our bong hyung as well, except for the fact that recently they've started "de-tournament-ifying" them. That is, they removed the flips and twirls, going more for basic, focused strikes and blocks.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 15, 2007)

All of our weapon hyung come from somewhere else.  As MBuzzy said, Soo Bahk Do is essentially a weaponless art in the US.  One of the things my teacher did was to add weapons to this art so our martial education would be more well rounded.  

Major sources for our weapons are CMA, FMA, JMA, and Okinawan Kobudo.  Here are our weapon hyung and a short description where they came from.

Currently, I've been working on this hyung.  No flash.  Just efficient use of the weapon, keeping in simple.  I like that.


----------



## rmclain (Nov 15, 2007)

We have 5 standard bong-sul hyung in Chayon-Ryu.

Bong-sul Hyung Il Jol: Comes from Yoon Byung-in's study in Japan under Toyama Kanken.  I don't know if this was a standard Bong hyung learned from Toyama Kanken or Yoon created it based upon the education.

Bong-sul Hyung Yi Jol: Created by Grandmaster Kim Soo.

Bong-sul Hyung Sam Jol: Created by Yoon Byung-in from his bong-sul studies with Toyama Kanken in Japan.

Bong-sul Hyung Sa Jol: Created by Yoon Kwe-byung (Yoon Ui-byung).  Both he and Yoon Byung-in were good friends in Japan and Korea and Yoon Byung-in adopted the form. A historical note: Yoon Kwe-byung (Yoon Ui-byung) actually published a texbook in Japan on Bong-sul and Bong hyung in the 1940's.  He dedicated the book to Mabuni Genwa and Toyama Kanken (his instructors in Japan).

Bong-sul Hyung Oh Jol: I haven't learned this form yet, but believe it was the creation of Master Jua-bu Chang.  I'll look it up tonight.

There are also three, 4-direction bong-sul hyung based upon the bayonette drills Grandmaster Kim Soo taught while in the Army in Korea.

R. McLain


----------

